# Keine Indizierung und Sperrung von Internetseiten



## Greenhelly (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
unter folgenden Link könnt Ihr die Petiton zum Thema auf den Seiten des Bundestages unterschreiben.

Gruß 

EPetitionen Deutscher Bundestag


----------



## Night falls (4. Mai 2009)

Wird schon ZIEMLICH viel helfen. Ist auch iirc nicht erlaubt hier.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

pff /reported


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Dieses Gesetz legalisiert nur das, was die Polizei und der Staatsschutz derzeit noch "illegal" betreiben. Somit ist es eigendlich völlig Latte ob es nun kommt oder nicht. 
Demokratie und Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung, sowie müdigkeit erwachsener Bürger sind in diesem unserem Lande in viele Fällen eh mehr Schein als Sein.


----------



## Thrawns (4. Mai 2009)

Ist ja der W-a-h-n-s-i-n-n! Inzwischen müssen die nicht mal mehr ihre Abfalltonne vollstopfen, sondern können sich dem einfach mit weniger Mausklicks entledigen. Endlich Ruhe.


----------



## Maerad (4. Mai 2009)

Glaube nicht das eine Petition die ALLE etwas angeht gegen Regeln verstößt - es ist definitv keine Werbung.

Achtung - dies ist KEINE "Pseudo-Online-Petition" sondern das OFFIZIELLE System der Bundesregierung!

Wer mehr darüber wissen will, dem sei der Heiseartikel dazu ans Herz gelegt.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Kinderporno.../meldung/137193

Mal das wichtigste aus dem Artikel:



> "Das ganze Vorhaben ist an Populismus kaum zu überbieten", sagte der Parlamentarische Geschäftsführer der Grünen-Bundestagsfraktion, Volker Beck, gegenüber der Berliner Zeitung. Er kritisierte den Gesetzentwurf zu Websperren als "unverhältnismäßigen Eingriff in die Informationsfreiheit". Die Bundesregierung wolle vor den Wahlen suggerieren, sie gehe wirkungsvoll gegen Kinderpornografie vor. Das Gegenteil sei aber der Fall: "Statt gegen die Anbieter kinderpornografischer Inhalte strafrechtlich effektiv vorzugehen und die Inhalte ganz aus dem Netz zu entfernen, greift die Bundesregierung wider besseres Wissen zu einer Maßnahme, die wirkungslos ist", betonte Beck und forderte gleichzeitig stärkere Anstrengungen bei der internationalen Strafverfolgung von Kinderpornografie.
> 
> Beck warnte ähnlich wie zuvor schon Brigitte Zypries, als Bundesjustizministerin Kabinettskollegin der Familienministerin, vor Begehrlichkeiten nach ausgedehnteren Websperren: "Keiner weiß, welche Seiten das BKA künftig noch auf seine Liste setzt", meinte Beck. Schon jetzt werde über die Sperrung von Musik-Tauschbörsen, Internetlotterien und Gewaltvideos diskutiert. Die Grünen hatten bereits zuvor das mit den Webseiten-Sperren verbundene Überwachungsvorhaben der Regierung kritisiert. Es sei im Sinne des Datenschutzes nicht hinnehmbar, dass Informationen über IP-Adressen und versuchte Webseiten-Zugriffe, die über die bei gesperrten Seiten eingeblendete Stopp-Seite generiert werden, zu Ermittlungszwecken an das BKA weitergeleitet würden.



Wer also nicht irgendwann Besuch vom BKA haben will, den sollte das interessieren. Mit etwas negativer Energie ist schnell ein kleines Programm geschrieben, welches im Hintergrund besagte "URL's" aufrufe ohne das der Nutzer was mitbekommt ...


----------



## Maladin (4. Mai 2009)

Der Aufruf verstößt nicht gegen die Forenrichtlinien. Ich bedanke mich dennoch für den Report.

Bitte habt Spaß, bleibt sachlich und beim Thema. Weitere Fragen bitte per PN an mich.

/wink maladin


----------



## ziglinne (8. Mai 2009)

Ich ziehe den thread mal aus dem Keller. Heute nacht hat die Online-Petition die erforderlichen 50.000 Stimmen bekommen, natürlich wäre es toll, wenn sich auch weiterhin so viele Leute eintragen. Die Ablehnung dieses Gesetzes sollte jedem, der sich im Internet bewegt, wichtig sein.

Oder, in Anlehnung an ein Martin Niemöller Zitat:

Als die Regierung die Speicherung von Verbindungsdaten einführte, habe ich geschwiegen, ich war ja kein Terrorist.
Als sie die Filter gegen Kinderpornos einführten, habe ich geschwiegen, ich war ja kein Pädophiler.
Als sie die allgemeine Gen Datenbank einführten, habe ich geschwiegen, ich war ja kein Krimineller.
Als sie die Verschlüsselung verboten, habe ich geschwiegen, ich hatte ja nichts zu verbergen.
Als mir das Mitspracherecht entzogen wurde, gab es keinen mehr, der sich dazu äußern konnte.


zig


----------



## FirstGuardian (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann auch jedem nur nahelegen, diese Petition zu unterstützen. Hier hat der mündige Bürger die Chance seine Meinung kund zu tun.
Und wer sich mit dem Gesetzesentwurf ein wenig beschäftigt hat, der sieht die Gefahren die dort lauern. Und nur weil die Regierung im Verborgenen eventuell schon derartige Maßnahmen durchführt, muss man ihnen nicht auch noch die Legalisierung ermöglichen.



			
				http://www.heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kritiker sehen in der BKA-Liste ein Instrument zur Zensur. Dieser Vorwurf wird auch gestützt durch immer neue Begehrlichkeiten, nach denen eine solche Sperrliste etwa auch angebliche Gewaltvideos oder Seiten mit vermeintlichen Urheberrechtsverletzungen umfassen solle.


Wer kann sagen, wann jemand auf die Idee kommt Seiten sperren zu wollen, von sogenannten "Killer-Spielen" oder Online-Games mit angeblich sooo gefährlichem Suchtfaktor? Wo ist die Grenze und wer bestimmt diese?
Denkt mal nen paar Minuten drüber nach!


----------



## Stancer (8. Mai 2009)

Warum sollte ich besuch vom BKA befürchten ??? Die können gerne bei mir klingeln und ich geben denen auch gerne Auskunft.

Wer Angst vor denen hat, der hat auch was zu verbergen und wenn das Gesetz dazu dient die Leute zu finden, die Dreck am stecken haben sehe ich nichts falsches an dem Gesetz. Überwacht werden wir sowieso schon jeden Tag !


----------



## sympathisant (8. Mai 2009)

auf deine auskunft legen die nicht viel wert.

das BKA kann auch rechner zur beweissicherung mitnehmen. und dann hast du eben 6 monate kein rechner. auch wenn da nichts drauf gefunden wird ...  und du unschuldig bist. wenn du glück hast entschuldigen sie sich hinterher. und das betrifft nicht nur den PC. auch xbox, handy .. können missbraucht werden.

Provider liefert falsche Daten ans BKA

Staatsanwaltschaft will beschlagnahmte Rechner behalten und selber nutzen


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Mai 2009)

50.000 unterzeichner schon


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich besuch vom BKA befürchten ??? Die können gerne bei mir klingeln und ich geben denen auch gerne Auskunft.
> 
> Wer Angst vor denen hat, der hat auch was zu verbergen und wenn das Gesetz dazu dient die Leute zu finden, die Dreck am stecken haben sehe ich nichts falsches an dem Gesetz. Überwacht werden wir sowieso schon jeden Tag !



Von Freiheit hälst du offensichtlich nicht viel oder?

Und wie gesagt... wenn es durchkommt kann das BKA ohne Kontrolle absolut alles sperren was sie wollen... da willst du schnell mal nachgucken was der neue Ego-Shooter macht und landest plötzlich auf einer Stopseite die dir sagt, dass das BKA jetzt auf dem Weg zu dir ist zu präventiven Maßnahmen um einen Amoklauf zu verhindern (du wolltest ja Ego-Shooter spielen) etc. und schon ist die Kacke am dampfen... aber ich glaube das begrüßt du sogar... hauptsache alle potentiellen Täter schon im vornherein wegsperren... hatten wir da nicht mal nen Film zu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich sage es gerne nochmal... diese Sperren sind LÄCHERLICH! Diese sind nichts anderes als dummes wegschauen... oder glaubst du wirklich die Frau wird nicht vergewaltigt nur weil du jetzt eine Mauer um sie und den Täter gezogen hast und keiner mehr hinschauen kann?


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (8. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich besuch vom BKA befürchten ??? Die können gerne bei mir klingeln und ich geben denen auch gerne Auskunft.
> 
> Wer Angst vor denen hat, der hat auch was zu verbergen und wenn das Gesetz dazu dient die Leute zu finden, die Dreck am stecken haben sehe ich nichts falsches an dem Gesetz. Überwacht werden wir sowieso schon jeden Tag !



Sorry, bei der Aussage kriege ich so nen Hals.
Sicher würdest Du Dir auch den Bundestrojaner freiwillig herunterladen, sowie im Bad und Schlafzimmer eine Kamera installieren lassen. Hast ja schließlich nichts zu verbergen.


----------



## FirstGuardian (8. Mai 2009)

@ Haegr@Ysera: immer ruhig mit den Pferden. Über solche Aussagen wie von Stancer kann ich auch nur schmutzeln. Des sind dann meist die Ersten und vor allen die Lautesten die sich beschweren, wenn das Kind erstmal in den Brunnen gefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das zeigt mir mal wieder wie teilnahmslos es in der deutschen Gesellschaft doch größtenteils zugeht. So lange einem selbst nichts zustößt oder zugestoßen ist, kümmert man sich keinen Deut darum. Warum auch, so lange es nur den Nebenmann/frau trifft - sehr traurig.


----------



## Thaielb (8. Mai 2009)

Was ich an der ganzen Diskussion noch nicht verstanden habe ist, warum z. B.  Zeitschriften mit Kinderpornographie verboten werden können und verdammt noch mal auch sollen, aber Internetseiten nicht.
Dieser Müll, der da durch das internet geistert soll für niemanden sichtbar sein, schlimm genug, dass es Idioten gibt, die sowas anschauen wollen. Allein wegen des Schutzes der Kinder soll man diese Seiten nicht abrufen können.

Unabhängig wie sinnvoll es ist das Problem mit Sperren von Seiten zu bekämpfen, fällt mir kein Grund ein warum ich dagegen protestieren soll. Ich sehe meine Meinungs- und erst recht nicht meine Informationsfreiheit damit eingeschränkt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Allein wegen des Schutzes der Kinder soll man diese Seiten nicht abrufen können.



Nur einfach "Nicht hinsehen" schützt niemanden! Ich weiß nicht wie Naiv man sein muss um zu glauben "Es sieht niemand mehr also ist es nicht mehr da!"


----------



## Zonalar (8. Mai 2009)

ihr redet aneinander Vorbei. 
Thaielb, bis jetzt ist die Internetsperre für Kinderpornografie gedacht, und ich finds auch besser, wenn es einem erschwert wird, darauf zuzugreifen. aber helfen wird es den Vergewaltigten Kinder nicht. Die Zahlen von Vergewaltigungen werden so nicht senken. Die Ursache wird nicht behoben. 
Zudem haben auch einige Politiker laut gedacht, und überlegen, ob sie die Sperre auch für Hackingwebsites einführen wollen oder Gewaltverherrlichende Sites.
Was die Politik aber heutzutage für gewaltverherrlichend ansehen, wissen wir ja^^Paintball, Counterstrike, WoW(Oo). 
Und diese Internetportale werden Stück für Stück gesperrt.

In einer Zeitung hab ich schon gelesen, dass China Youtube gesperrt  hat. Nur um mal ein Beispiel zu zeigen. Ich weiss China betreibt keine Politik (wie Deutschland).

Aber wenn wir jetzt nicht einschreiten, zieht sich der Rattenschwanz in die Länge und beraubt uns wieder einen Teil unserer Freiheit.

Es wird den Kindern nicht helfen, und uns auch nicht. Aber Menschen, vorwiegend Pensionierte, werden wohl die Hintergründe nicht kennen. Wenn ich jetzt hören würde, das diese Partei gegen Kinderpornos vorgeht, würd ich ja zuerst auch denken "Das is ne gute Sache, die wähl ich". Und somit haben wir einen Motiv für ihre Aktion, die den Kindern und uns nicht hilft. Der Wahlkampf.

Na, dass hab ich ja mal gut zusammengefasst^^Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Stancer (8. Mai 2009)

Diese Sperre ist gegen Kinderpornografie gedacht und ich bezweifel, das das BKA dann einfach nach belieben Internetseiten sperren kann. Denke da müssen schon bestimmte Voraussetzungen vorhanden sein.
Ich glaube Blizzard, EA oder sonstwer würde ganz schnell Klage einreichen, wenn deren Seiten plötzlich gesperrt sind.

Ich würde mir natürlich keine Kamera ins Badezimmer hängen aber den normalen Bürger betrifft dieses Gesetz doch gar nicht. Wer von euch sucht denn nach Kinderpornografie im Netz ? 

Natürlich soll jeder frei entscheiden dürfen aber wer von euch sagt bitte "Ich möchte mein Recht behalten auf Kinderpornoseiten zu surfen" ? Wenn durch dieses Gesetz die Seiten verschwinden, haben es auch die Leute schwerer, die sowas interessiert. Und man kann Kinderpornografie wohl kaum mit Shootern vergleichen. In der Kinderpornografie werden kleine Kinder misshandelt, ausgebeutet und erleben ein Trauma, das sie nie wieder vergessen ! 

Wer bei dem Gesetz nur an seine geliebten Ego-Shooter denkt sollte sich mal ernsthaft gedanken machen !


Ausserdem immer wieder lustig : Jeder nutzt Payback, Clubsmart oder sonstwas Karten. Was glaubt ihr was mit den gesammelten Daten gemacht wird ? Die werden gespeichert und man kann daraus wunderbar ein Profil über euch erstellen und euch theoretisch gezielt mit Werbung zupflastern. Adressen usw. habt ihr ja auch alles angegeben. Da meckert komisch keiner aber sobald die Regierung nen Gesetz erlässt, was einen ehrlichen Bürger überhaupt nicht betrifft, sondern nur auf die zielt, die Dreck am stecken haben gehen alle auf die Palme !


----------



## Zorkal (8. Mai 2009)

Versucht bloß nicht mit dem zu diskutieren. Endet in einer Katastrophe für alle beteligten.
Möchte hier nur eins loswerden:So ein albernes Stoppschild wird keinen Pädophilen davon abhalten sich KiPos anzuschauen und den Kindern ist dadurch auch nicht geholfen.
Und von diesem "Ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen" Gelaber wird mir schlecht.


----------



## Stancer (8. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Versucht bloß nicht mit dem zu diskutieren. Endet in einer Katastrophe für alle beteligten.
> Möchte hier nur eins loswerden:So ein albernes Stoppschild wird keinen Pädophilen davon abhalten sich KiPos anzuschauen und den Kindern ist dadurch auch nicht geholfen.
> Und von diesem "Ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen" Gelaber wird mir schlecht.



Klar, also willst du meine Meinung unterdrücken ? Dann bist du offenbar auch nicht viel anders als die von dir beschriebenen bösen "Politiker"

Ich denke ich darf hier frei meine Meinung zu dem Thema äußern. Oder dürfen etwa nur Fürsprecher hier posten ? Sry hättest du dann oben schreiben und dir entsprechende Moderatorenrechte besorgen sollen um jede Kritik sofort zu löschen !

Und es geht auch sicher um unsere Kinder. Will mal sehen, wenn dein Kind über so eine Seite stolpert und du ihm erklären musst was es dort zu sehen gibt !
Wer glaubt das morgen direkt das BKA vor der Türe steht, weil man eine Raubkopie von Krieg der Sterne auf seiner Festplatte hat leidet ein wenig unter Verfolgungswahn


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wer glaubt das morgen direkt das BKA vor der Türe steht, weil man eine Raubkopie von Krieg der Sterne auf seiner Festplatte hat leidet ein wenig unter Verfolgungswahn


ach die kommen dann nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (8. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Klar, also willst du meine Meinung unterdrücken ? Dann bist du offenbar auch nicht viel anders als die von dir beschriebenen bösen "Politiker"
> 
> Ich denke ich darf hier frei meine Meinung zu dem Thema äußern. Oder dürfen etwa nur Fürsprecher hier posten ? Sry hättest du dann oben schreiben und dir entsprechende Moderatorenrechte besorgen sollen um jede Kritik sofort zu löschen !
> 
> ...


Ich aktzeptiere deine Meinung durchaus nur macht mich sowas halt etwas wütend. Grade dieses "Argument" "Ich hab nichts zu verbergen" ist nunmal ziemlich schlecht und unpassend. Wenn man darauf wartet das es einen selbst betrifft ist es meist schon zu spät. Und über solche Seiten stolpert man nicht einfach so.Die machen bestimmt keine Werbung auf SchuelerVZ oder MySpace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ziglinne (8. Mai 2009)

Ich versuch es mal ganz kurz, ohne mich aufzuregen.
Ich habe zwei Kinder, und nein, ich finde Kinderpornografie nicht toll. Aber in diesem Gesetz geht es eben nicht darum, Kinder vor Verbrechern zu schützen.

Stell Dir vor, Du willst einen Freund besuchen und irrst Dich dämlicherweise in der Tür. Als du öffnen willst steht statt Deines Freundes ein netter Polizist vor Dir, der Dir sagt, dass hinter dieser Tür gerade ein Verbrechen stattfindet und Du nicht rein darfst. Der Polizist selber macht aber auch keine Anstalten, etwas gegen das Verbrechen zu unternehmen. Statt dessen wirst Du verhaftet, ohne dass Du aber erfährst warum eigentlich. Während Du noch abgeführst wirst kannst Du sehen, wie ein Herr mit Brechstange und Maske überm Gesicht durch das Fenster in die Wohnung einsteigt. Den Polizist bekümmert das nicht, er ist nur für die Wohnungstür zuständig und dafür, dass keiner durchgeht.

Es geht darum, dass eben keine Seite vom Netz genommen wird, sondern nur Anfragen auf eine Stopseite umgeleitet werden, egal ob beabsichtigt oder nicht, dass Deine Daten geloggt werden und Du am nächsten Morgen eine Hausdurchsuchung bekommen kannst wegen eines Tippfehlers oder eines Trojaners der Dich umgeleitet hat. Es geht darum, dass das BKA Listen an Provider verteilt, die geheim sind, die niemand kontrolliert und die niemand nachprüfen kann, weil allein die Frage nach der Liste ja schon strafbar ist. Es geht darum, dass die Kinderpornoseiten dahinter immer noch existieren, weil niemand den Auftrag hat, sie auch zu löschen. Es geht darum, dass Werkzeuge geschaffen werden, die ganz schnell auch für andere Dinge benutzt werden können, nicht umsonst hat die Musikindustrie bereits Begehrlichkeiten angemeldet. Es geht darum, dass Du morgen früh statt deiner eigenen HP nur noch ein Stoppschild siehst, aber niemanden fragen kannst wieso eigentlich, weil die Liste und die Gründe warum Du da gelandet bist sind ja geheim und Du bist sowieso ein böser Verbrecher. kennt zufällig wer Kafka - Der Prozeß?

Und wenn Dir all das nicht zu denken gibt, dann vielleicht, dass es eine Initiative *Mißbrauchsopfer gegen Internetsperren* gibt? Weil kein einziger Mißbrauch durch dieses System verhindert wird...

Nun hab ich mich doch in Rage geschrieben. Ich bin in einem totalitären Land aufgewachsen, ich weiss wie es ist wenn man sich nix laut zu sagen traut, wie es ist, wenn spätabends die netten Herren vor der Tür stehen "weil wir eine Information bekommen haben(wir dürfen natürlich nicht sagen von wem) dass Sie Straftaten gegen unser Land planen". Ich hatte das große Glück, dass eben dieses Land vier Wochen später Geschichte war und ich reagiere sehr empfindlich gegen Angriffe auf unser Grundgesetz.

zig


----------



## Thoor (8. Mai 2009)

Greenhelly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> unter folgenden Link könnt Ihr die Petiton zum Thema auf den Seiten des Bundestages unterschreiben.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ja genau hört auf die liepen kinderkporno seiten zu sperren und das pöse kinderschändermaterial zu indizieren.....
Man sollte in gewissen dingen viel härter vorgehen z.b. Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder, es gibt nichts mehr was ich auf dieser scheisswelt hasse als kinderficker die sollte man einfach abschlachten wie tiere

kkthxbyeheavensover


----------



## Zorkal (8. Mai 2009)

Soviel Dummheit aufeinmal.Krass.
Du forderst hier Mord an Menschen(Das Kinderschänder weggesperrt hören halte ich aber für richtig),verteidigst gleichzeitig Zensur und wirfst uns die Befürwortung/Verteidigung von KiPos vor.


Der Post von Ziglinne ist sehr gut,find ich.Danke für den Beitrag.


----------



## LittleFay (8. Mai 2009)

Der Beitrag von Thoor ist es doch nicht wert darauf einzugehen. Anscheinend möchte er inhaltlich zum Thema nichts Sachliches beitragen...



> Der Post von Ziglinne ist sehr gut,find ich.Danke für den Beitrag.


 Dem stimme ich zu. Daumen hoch.

Man sollte halt bei solchen Dingen auch mal ein wenig um die Ecke denken, und nicht alles hinnehmen und glauben was einem von den Medien und der Politik hingeklatscht wird, ohne irgendwas zu hinterfragen.
Zum Kampf gegen Kinderpornographie trägt diese Sache nunmal nicht viel bei. Klar, das wird einem suggeriert.. Aber wenn man mal ein wenig sein Köpfchen einschaltet, bemerkt man die Sinnlosigkeit dahinter..


----------



## Thoor (8. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Soviel Dummheit aufeinmal.Krass.
> Du forderst hier Mord an Menschen(Das Kinderschänder weggesperrt hören halte ich aber für richtig),verteidigst gleichzeitig Zensur und wirfst uns die Befürwortung/Verteidigung von KiPos vor.
> 
> 
> Der Post von Ziglinne ist sehr gut,find ich.Danke für den Beitrag.


Nein ich fordere nicht zu Mord auf, ich fordere zu gerechter Vergeltung auf, was kratzt es n misshandeltes Kind ob so n Kinderschänder lebenslange sitzt oder nicht? Das Kind ist tot da muss mir gar niemand was anaderes erzählen. Die Zensur verteidige auch nicht, ich verteidige sie im Bezug auf Kinderpornografie und alles ähnliche, was mit dem Rest passiert ist mir ehrlich gesagt schnuppe. Ich werfe euch bzw dir auch keine Befürwortung dessen vor, nur ist es für mich halt ein Opfer das ich persönlich bringen muss das auch andere Seiten "zensiert" werden... Wenn für eine Kinderpornografieseite 40 andere Seiten gesperrt werden müssen steh ich an vorderster Front mitdabei und helf schliessen.


----------



## LittleFay (8. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein ich fordere nicht zu Mord auf, ich fordere zu gerechter Vergeltung auf, was kratzt es n misshandeltes Kind ob so n Kinderschänder lebenslange sitzt oder nicht? Das Kind ist tot da muss mir gar niemand was anaderes erzählen.


Und was kratzt es das Kind, wenn der Kinderschänder tot ist oder lebt? Meinst du dann geht es ihm besser?
Wir wollen doch hier nun nicht anfangen über Sinn oder Unsinn der Todesstrafe zu diskutieren.
Zum eigentlichen Thema trägt eine Diskussionen über die Strafen der Täter jedenfalls nicht bei.



> Ich werfe euch bzw dir auch keine Befürwortung dessen vor, nur ist es für mich halt ein Opfer das ich persönlich bringen muss das auch andere Seiten "zensiert" werden...


 Lies dir doch bitte erstmal einige Argumente aus diesem Thread durch. Danke.

Und deine Ausdrucksweise aus dem Post zuvor muss hier nun wirklich nicht sein. Natürlich ist das ein brisantes Thema, aber eine einigermaßen eloquente und sachliche Ausdrucksweise ist doch nun wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein ich fordere nicht zu Mord auf, ich fordere zu gerechter Vergeltung auf,


jap dann bist du genau so gut wie der kinderschänder gz und dann müsste man dich auch töten (zur vergeltung)


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jap dann bist du genau so gut wie der kinderschänder gz und dann müsste man dich auch töten (zur vergeltung)


Nein bin ich nicht. Ich habe jemanden getötet der einem unschuldigen, jungen Menschen etwas unmenschliches angetan hat. Auge um Auge Zahn um Zahn. Du kannst ne Straftat wie Kinderschänderei mit keiner anderen vergleichen. Ich finde man sollte auf der ganzen Welt die Todesstrafe abschaffen ausser für Kinderschänder, in unseren Staaten ist es für Kinderschänder so leicht... Sie vergreifen sich an Kindern, vergewaltigen, misshandeln und töten sie. Die gesetzliche Folge? Einweisung in eine geschlossene Anstalt.... Das ist doch denen scheissegal... Na gut wenn du gegen die Todesstrafe bist wie wärs mit Kastration? Würd ich jetzt ganz im Ernst auch akzeptabel finden. Und du willst mich also auch töten lassen, weil ich jemanden töte der Kinder misshandelt, vergewaltigt und tötet? Na gut deine Meiung aber da kann ich mir echt nur an den Kopf fassen sorry... Das kommt mir so vor als ob du nem Ladendieb die Hand abhacken willst....

Achja@Littlefay.. Es geht hier nicht mehr um das Kind das ist wie gesagt nach so einer Tat tot... Es geht darum das solche Menschen in unserer Gesellschaft nichts verloren haben. In der Schweiz gabs letztens nen Fall, ein Kinderschänder (zu lebenslanger Haft in einer Anstalt verurteil) brauch aus und misshandelte und tötet 3 Kinder und 2 Frauen. Wenn du dieses Arschloch damals als du die Chance gehabt hättest hingerichtet hättest wären jetzt 5 Leben nicht am Arsch... Darauf will ich hinaus.

/Edit2: Wenn ich gleich wie n Kinderschänder wäre wenn ich ihn töte würde ich ihn zuerst noch vergewaltigen und ihn dann wie ein Tier abschlachten... DANN wär ich wie er ja...


----------



## LittleFay (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achja@Littlefay.. Es geht hier nicht mehr um das Kind das ist wie gesagt nach so einer Tat tot... Es geht darum das solche Menschen in unserer Gesellschaft nichts verloren haben. In der Schweiz gabs letztens nen Fall, ein Kinderschänder (zu lebenslanger Haft in einer Anstalt verurteil) brauch aus und misshandelte und tötet 3 Kinder und 2 Frauen. Wenn du dieses Arschloch damals als du die Chance gehabt hättest hingerichtet hättest wären jetzt 5 Leben nicht am Arsch... Darauf will ich hinaus.


Tja, da vertrete ich eine andere Meinung.
Aber nein, darum geht es hier nicht. Es geht hier um die Indizierung und Sperrung von Internetseiten. Zum Thema Todesstrafe für Vergewaltiger kannst du ja ein gesondertes Thema eröffnen.


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Tja, da vertrete ich eine andere Meinung.
> Aber nein, darum geht es hier nicht. Es geht hier um die Indizierung und Sperrung von Internetseiten. Zum Thema Todesstrafe für Vergewaltiger kannst du ja ein gesondertes Thema eröffnen.


Dies hängt leider damit zusammen, denn wenn du die Inidizierung wieder lockerer angehst werden aufs Mal wieder zig tausned Kinderpornografie Seiten auftauchen und keine wird indiziert... Das Problem hatten wir schonmal.


----------



## ziglinne (9. Mai 2009)

Ich geh mal bewußt nur auf den letzten Post ein, damits beim Thema bleibt. Direkt drüber hats einen thread zur Todesstrafe, da kanns gern zum Rest weitergehen.

Thoor: Ich gebe zu, obwohl ich nun seit lockeren 15 Jahren im Internet unterwegs bin, ich bin als Frau nicht wirklich oft auf diversen Pornoseiten, und daher habe ich keine Ahnung, woher Du diese Info nimmst:



> aufs Mal wieder zig tausned Kinderpornografie Seiten auftauchen und keine wird indiziert... Das Problem hatten wir schonmal.



Was ich nur nicht verstehe, bei Deiner doch recht straffen Einstellung GEGEN Kinderpornografie: Die Seiten sind doch immer noch da, nur Du kannst sie net sehen(wenn du wie viele unserer Politiker zu dämlich für den Umgang mit dem Internet bist). Wenn Du 27 Sekunden investierst(und erzähl mir net, dass irgendwer, der sich ernsthaft für KiPo interessiert, diese 27 Sekunden nicht aufbringt), hier ist die Anleitung wie man das Ganze umgeht. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NNG5I6DBm0

Die Anleitung an sich ist übrigens nicht von KiPo-Konsumenten für KiPo-Konsumenten gemacht, sie existiert bereits seit Jahren und wurde hier nur nochmal ins Video gepackt damit du siehst, wie dämlich die Idee von der Sperre ist, die ja laut Frau v.L. *nur schwer krimopädophile* Leute umgehen können, weil der Rest garnet wüsste wie. Solltest Du Dir das Video also angesehen haben und jetzt wissen wie man einen alternativen dns-Server einträgt, willkommen im Klub.

Ich hätte kein Problem damit wenn unsere Regierung beschliesst, dass identifizierte KiPo-Seiten nach Richterbeschluss vom Netz genommen werden, wenn die Betreiber verfolgt und die Kunden (und zwar die, denen man das auch nachweisen kann, Operation Himmel anyone?) verurteilt werden. Oh, hatte ich vergessen, das passiert ja schon lange.

Nehmen wir an, das Gesetz geht durch und wir bekommen eine Sperrliste, so wie in Dänemark oder in Finnland oder in Thailand. wikileaks hat einige veröffentlicht, ich link sie hier mal nicht, du weisst schon, selbst die Suche nach Sperrlisten oder die Verlinkung von Seiten die auf Seiten verlinken, wo geheime Sperrlisten veröffentlich sind, ist strafbar. Und ich will ja net, dass die buffed-Büros durchsucht und die Rechner abgebaut werden. Wenn du das für eine dämliche Idee von mir hältst, die so nie durchgesetzt würde, bittesehr: 

Nur als Beispiel, die schwedische Liste umfasst genau 1047 Einträge. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sich nur bei 9 davon wirklich um KiPo handelte, man also 1038 Seiten ohne wirklichen Grund sperrte(nur zur Erinnerung, die Liste ist geheim, niemand kann sie einsehen oder dagegen vorgehen, Du nicht, Dein Anwalt nicht, Dein Abgeordneter nicht und auch nicht der nette Reporter von der Bildzeitung, den Du angerufen hast, weil Deine hp gesperrt wurde, auf der sich unter anderem auch Bikini-Fotos deiner 22jährigen Freundin befinden, die leider etwas jünger aussieht). Von den gelinkten Seiten befanden sich 998 in EU-Staaten und der USA. Die restlichen 49 in so rechtsfreien Staaten wie Russland, Japan, oder gar Australien und Thailand(ups, die haben selber eine Sperrliste, stehen da die inländischen Seiten dann auch?). Erklär mir unwissendem Bürger mal bitte warum man diese Seiten auf eine Sperrliste setzen muss, anstatt direkt beim FBI/BKA/sonstigem zuständigen Dienst anzurufen, damit die Seite vom Netz genommen wird. Vielleicht liegts ja doch daran, dass (wir erinnern uns) 1038 Einträge garnet KiPo waren...

Und nur als kleines Schmankerl zum Schluß, die Sperrliste in Thailand umfasste 1203 Seiten, sämtlich wegen Kinderpornografie gesperrt, nur deswegen wurden die Listen in Thailand ja eingeführt jede einzelne Seite wegen Majestätsbeleidigung gesperrt, darunter youtube-Videos, Netzcomics, Zeitungsartikel und blogs. Tja, so schnell kanns gehen.

zig

P.S. Die links gehen alle aufs lawblog und haben weder direkt noch indirekt etwas mit KiPo zu tun.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein bin ich nicht. Ich habe jemanden getötet der einem unschuldigen, jungen Menschen etwas unmenschliches angetan hat.


und genau so etwas unmenschliches hast du dann auch getan


----------



## LittleFay (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dies hängt leider damit zusammen, denn wenn du die Inidizierung wieder lockerer angehst werden aufs Mal wieder zig tausned Kinderpornografie Seiten auftauchen und keine wird indiziert... Das Problem hatten wir schonmal.


Kopf -> Wand

Das Sperren von Internet-Seiten hat genau welche Auswirkungen auf das Strafmaß der Täter?
Das Sperren von Internet-Seiten hat genau welche Auswirkungen auf die Anzahl der missbrauchten Kinder?
Keine. Ergo ist es nicht Thema des Threads.

DAS ist genau der Punkt, an dem alle mal gefälligst ihr Gehirn von "Standby" auf "On" stellen sollten.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Kopf -> Wand
> 
> Das Sperren von Internet-Seiten hat genau welche Auswirkungen auf das Strafmaß der Täter?
> Das Sperren von Internet-Seiten hat genau welche Auswirkungen auf die Anzahl der missbrauchten Kinder?
> ...


/sign


----------



## Zorkal (9. Mai 2009)

Wie kommt so ein ignoranter,dummer und polemischer Idiot wie von zu Guttenberg bitte in so eine Machtposition?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wie kommt so ein ignoranter,dummer und polemischer Idiot wie von zu Guttenberg bitte in so eine Machtposition?


yeeeha 
und zorkal das kann dir glabu ich niemand beantworten


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Wohoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe unsere Politiker... die sind so herzallerliebst knuddelig dumm und inkompetent... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es würde mich absolut nicht wundern, wenn alle Unterzeichner demnächst Besuch vom BKA bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wohoo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die sollen ruhig kommen


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Mai 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich! Das ganze Thema erinnert mich an einen "Schwank" aus meiner Jugendzeit!

Es gab bei uns zwei Diskotheken (Kleinstadt, sehr KLEINE Kleinstadt!).

Die waren auch nicht weit voneinander entfernt. Die eine spielte Heavy, die Andere Rap. So kam es, dass die Jugendlichen aus der Umgebung in der Heavy-Disko warenn und aus einer nahen Großstadt kamen immer 2 Rappergangs mit dem Zug.

Es kam öfter zu auseinandersetzungen. Wenn die vom Bahnhof zur Disko sind, haben sie die Jugendlichen Einwohner unterwegs sogar gejagd! 

Das Kommentar eines Polizisten:
"Wenn die doch wissen wann die als mit dem Zug kommen. Sollen sie halt an dem Tag zuhause bleiben!"


Und genau so kommt es mir vor! 

"Warum gegen die Betreiber solcher Seiten vorgehen wenn wir doch bequem alles im Internet sperren könnten, was uns nicht paßt?"


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2009)

Ein Glueck das ich in Oesterreich lebe, da bin ich von den ganzen spinnereinen weit entfernt.


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

Evtl sollte man die "Indizierung" einfach anders angehen? Statt solche Seiten zu sperren sollte man sie löschen und den Ersteller bannen, geht 100% irgendwie über die IP... Und nein ich bin nicht gleich wie er, weil ich bin der Meinung wenn ich jemanden töte der ein unschuldiges Kind misshandelt und dann tötet bin ich doch besser... Und damit könnt ich ohne Probleme leben... Und Kinderpornografie findest du überall... gibs nur mal auf Google ein und viel Spass damit.... Das ist so erbärmlich unser bzw mein Staat sollte dagegen endlich mal vorgehen das kann einfach nicht sein!

/e Dragon1: Kinderpornografie gibt es überall nicht nur in Deutschland... die gibts in jedem Land auf dieser verpissten Erde...
Kopf -> Wand Sehr clevere Ausdrucksweise! _Erinnert mich an mich._
Das Sperren von Internet-Seiten hat genau welche Auswirkungen auf das Strafmaß der Täter? _Keines aber die Seiten wären verschwunden aus dem Netz._
Das Sperren von Internet-Seiten hat genau welche Auswirkungen auf die Anzahl der missbrauchten Kinder? _Keine, aber es kann sich nicht jede Missgeburt sich einen runterholen vorm Rechner über kleine Kinder._
Keine. Ergo ist es nicht Thema des Threads. _Doch ist es, wenn du die Indizierung vereinfachst oder lockerst öffnest du damit automatisch ein Hintertürchen, wenn du das nicht kapierst Kopf->Wand_

DAS ist genau der Punkt, an dem alle mal gefälligst ihr Gehirn von "Standby" auf "On" stellen sollten. _Fass dich erstmal an die eigene Nase._


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Evtl sollte man die "Indizierung" einfach anders angehen? Statt solche Seiten zu sperren sollte man sie löschen und den Ersteller bannen, geht 100% irgendwie über die IP... Das wird auch gemacht... da braucht es kein Zensurgesetz das viel zu schnell auf alles andere ausgedehnt werden kann
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Thoor denke doch bitte einfach mal nach!
Diese Spielchen die sie veranstalten haben schon im Kindergarten nicht funktioniert! 
*NUR WEIL DU NICHT HINSIEHST ODER HINSEHEN KANNST HEIßT DAS NICHT DAS ES NICHT MEHR EXISTIERT!*
Es existiert weiter und wer daran kommen will kommt auch daran, den wird so ein mickriges Stoppschild NICHT aufhalten...

Meinst du die Kinderficker interessiert es ob sich ein paar Deutsche die Sachen nicht mehr anschauen können? Sie werden trotzdem weitermachen! Sie werden auch weiterhin Kinder vergewaltigen und töten und da wird sie KEIN VERDAMMTES STOPPSCHILD DARAN HINDERN!


----------



## LittleFay (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> _Keines aber die Seiten wären verschwunden aus dem Netz._


 Ähm, nein, eben nicht! Sag mal, hast du dich überhaupt ansatzweise mit dem Thema befasst?


> _Keine, aber es kann sich nicht jede Missgeburt sich einen runterholen vorm Rechner über kleine Kinder._


 siehe oben...
Und deine Ausdrucksweise ist noch immer reichlich unpassend.


> _Doch ist es, wenn du die Indizierung vereinfachst oder lockerst öffnest du damit automatisch ein Hintertürchen_


 Jetzt ist entgültig klar, dass du die ganze Thematik gar nicht begreifst.

Wie gesagt, befasse dich erstmal damit, lies dir die diversen Quellen sowie die verschiedenen Posts in diesem Thread durch... Sobald du das Thema verstanden hast und bereit bist, deine niveaulosen Ausdrücke aus dem Thread rauszuhalten, können wir uns gerne nochmal unterhalten.


----------



## ziglinne (9. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ein Glueck das ich in Oesterreich lebe, da bin ich von den ganzen spinnereinen weit entfernt.



Das war wirklich lustig. Wenn du mal schauen möchtest:

http://www1.land-oberoesterreich.gv.at/ltg...te/20091875.htm

zig

edit sagt: ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich die Spinnereien auf das Thema Internetsperre beziehen Oo


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Ähm, nein, eben nicht! Sag mal, hast du dich überhaupt ansatzweise mit dem Thema befasst? Ich glaube ein wenig intensiver als du.
> siehe oben...
> Und deine Ausdrucksweise ist noch immer reichlich unpassend.Dazu brauchst du mir nichts zu sagen. Ich wiederhole mich, "fass dich an die eigene Nase"
> Jetzt ist entgültig klar, dass du die ganze Thematik gar nicht begreifst. Evtl begreifst du sie nicht?
> ...



Wenn man all diese Seiten LÖSCHEN würde könnte sich kein Pädophiler sie sich mehr ansehen.... Aber hey lieber gegen die Indizierung kämpfen als ne sinnvolle andere Variante zu finden... Warum immer gegen etwas und nicht n anderen Vorschlag bringen?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor wenn keine Leute auf einem server sind existiert er auch nicht
wenn  du das licht ausmachst und nichts mehr sehen kannst dann existieren die dinge in deinem zimmer nicht mehr

coole theorie aber wenn ihc mir im dunkeln den fuß anhau dann merk ich erst wieder WIE existent sie sind


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Thoor wenn keine Leute auf einem server sind existiert er auch nicht
> wenn  du das licht ausmachst und nichts mehr sehen kannst dann existieren die dinge in deinem zimmer nicht mehr
> 
> coole theorie aber wenn ihc mir im dunkeln den fuß anhau dann merk ich erst wieder WIE existent sie sind


Was hast du immer mit Licht, Dunkel und sehen? WTF was hat dein FUss damit zu tun... Wenn ich etwas lösche ist es nicht mehr da weg es existiert nichtmehr..


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was hast du immer mit Licht, Dunkel und sehen? WTF was hat dein FUss damit zu tun... Wenn ich etwas lösche ist es nicht mehr da weg es existiert nichtmehr..


Die Seiten werden aber NICHT gelöscht!

edit: hand aufs herz thoor hast du dir je mal irgendwas zu dem thema durchgelesen oder postest du hier einfach wild rum?


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was hast du immer mit Licht, Dunkel und sehen? WTF was hat dein FUss damit zu tun... Wenn ich etwas lösche ist es nicht mehr da weg es existiert nichtmehr..



Nicht ganz! Was er sagen will ist ganz einfach:

Wenn in Deutschland eine Internetzensur eingeführt wird wegen Kinderpornographie würde das nur bedeuten, dass man von Deutschland aus, nicht mehr auf die Seiten die vorgegeben sind, zurückgreifen kann.

Somit würden wir praktisch in einem unaufgeräumten Zimmer das Licht ausmachen. Denn wir würden damit nicht mehr konfrontriert werden. Aber nur wir, die "Normalen" und das nur in Deutschland!

Im Ausland würden diese Seiten weiter Existieren und diese Vögel in Deutschland würden sich halt einen neuen Verbreitungsweg suchen.

Letztendlich hätten wir nur was für unser Gewissen getan. Praktisch die Augen zu gemacht weil wir so ein Leid ja nicht mitanschauen können!

Aber was hätte sich tatsächlich geändert? Nichts.....

Besser wäre es, wenn die unterschiedlichen Staaten sowas einfach mal gemeinsam verfolgen würden anstatt zu sperren! 

Sperren ist nur eine Art "ignore"-Funktion und macht man bei Personen denen man nicht zuhören will, hier aber sollte man handeln....


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

danke Scrätcher genau das will ich damit sagen


----------



## steakpfanne (9. Mai 2009)

Finde das faszinierend wie immer wieder Leute ihr Meinung posten, ohne vorher sich mal alles durchzulesen.
Aber naja nicht jeder hat 5 Minuten Zeit, sich mit einem Thema zu beschäftige, für 1 Post.

@ *Thoor:

- *Durch das Gesetz werden die Zugriffe auf die KiPo-Seiten umgeleitet. Die Seiten an sich bleiben bestehn.
- Oben wurde ein Video gepostet, wie man diese Sperre in 27sek umgeht (Obs funzt ka)
- Das Gesetz an sich ist nich schlimm im aktuellen Sinn, wogegen die Leute sturm laufen ist, welche Möglichkeiten der Zensur dieses Gesetz ermöglicht, da niemand die Sperrlisten einsehen darf, oder dagegen klagen oder sonst irgendetwas darf.
  (Siehe den Post weiter oben über die Sperrlisten anderer Länder. (Fands echt interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )) 

Der Nutzen steht in keiner Relation zum (kaum vorhandenen) Nutzen!
Der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: 
Hier nochmal ein Video zum Umgehen der Sperre, mit guter Erklärung:
Umgehung der Sperre


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

OMG Darum sag ich ja man soll sie nicht sperren sondern LÖSCHEN, ZERSTÖREN, WEGMACHEN, EXEKUTIEREN whatever einfach WEG das sie NICHT MEHR existiert... Ich glaub LOD hat immer noch Alkohol im Blut von gestern Abend....
/e hört mal auf Videos zu posten wie man solche Sperren umgehen kann....


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

aber dann müssten alle länder dieser welt hand in hand arbeiten umd diese hoster zu "zerstören" und das machen sie nicht verdammt nochmal

und ne ich hab kein alk mehr im blut keine panik^^


----------



## LittleFay (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> OMG Darum sag ich ja man soll sie nicht sperren sondern LÖSCHEN, ZERSTÖREN, WEGMACHEN, EXEKUTIEREN whatever einfach WEG das sie NICHT MEHR existiert...


Na dann bist du ja doch unserer Meinung, dass diese Indizierung wie sie umgesetzt werden soll, absolut bescheuert ist. Oder?


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> OMG Darum sag ich ja man soll sie nicht sperren sondern LÖSCHEN, ZERSTÖREN, WEGMACHEN, EXEKUTIEREN whatever einfach WEG das sie NICHT MEHR existiert... Ich glaub LOD hat immer noch Alkohol im Blut von gestern Abend....
> /e hört mal auf Videos zu posten wie man solche Sperren umgehen kann....


als ob die server für kinderpornografie in deutschland stehen würden -.-
die server liegen oft in ländern wo keine kontrolle vorgenommen werden kann, genauso ist es z.b. mit kino.to du kommst nicht an die betreiber ran, weil die länder nicht kooperieren. die brauchen das geld und werden bestochen.
ebensowenig wird dir gesagt wo die server dafür stehen.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Mai 2009)

Weiss einer von euch, wer das eigentlich Kontrolliert, welche Internetseiten gesperrt werden?
War das die BKA?(Ka, was das heissen soll...) 

Die Liste ist zudem strenggeheim. Wieso? Es könnten ja schwerpädophile Menschen drauf kommen. Aber dafür ist doch die Spere da! Das man nicht draufkommt! Warum ist sie immernoch strenggeheim?! 

Wir sollten inzwischen wissen (und für die, dies nicht wussten, nochmal...):

- Ein Stoppschild löscht diese Seiten nicht, sie erschwert, denn zugang. Also können immernoch Menschen darauf zugreifen, wenn sie sich die nötige Zeit für die Umgehung aufbringen.
- Sie könnte strenggeheim sein, damit sie mehrere Seiten sperren können, die nichts oder nur im entferntesten Sinne mit Kinderpornos zu tun haben (z.B.ein Werbebanner würde gehackt und darauf wurden für 2 Tage Kipo's präsentiert). 
-Wir, die Bürger, können nicht kontrollieren, ob die Sperre nicht missbraucht werden würde für anderweitiges, wie z.B. das Sperren von "gewaltverherrlichen Dingen (Wir wissen, was Politikern alles unter Gewaltverherrlichung versteht. Stichwort "Killerspiele"-.-)


Es sollte mindestens 3 völlig voneinander unabhängige Organisationen geben, die zuerst zustimmen müssen, ob diese Seite wirklich gesperrt wird. Bei Kinderpornos werden dann sehrwahrscheinlich schnell alle Ja sagen. Aber somit würden wir einen Missbrauch dieser Sperre verhindern und dafür sorgen, dass nicht plötzlichHomepages gesperrt werden, weil man über heikle Themen diskutiert.

Was haltet ihr von meinem Vorschlag?^^


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

Das einzige was ich sagen wollte war das man die Indizierung nicht aufheben sollte abändern sollte >.>


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

BKA ist die abkürzung für Bundeskriminalamt
und genau in der kontrolle liegt auch das problem. der beschluss legt speziell für diese internetsperre exekutive und legislative(nur den aspekt der kontrolle) in eine hand. Das BKA muss sich damit nicht rechtfertigen warum es welche Seite gesperrt hat zumal es keine kontrolliert außer das BKA selbst.
und genau in dieser Nichtkontrolle liegt der Kritikschwerpunkt, denn so kann das BKA Willkür walten lassen und auch andere Seiten die mit kinderpornografie nichts zu tun haben sperren.
würde die kontrolle von einer unabhängigen Instanz erfolgen, dann sehe ich nicht mal eine problem mit dieser Sperre, auch wenn es nur and er Oberfläche kratzt und nicht den Ursprung bekämpft.


----------



## ikarus275 (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> OMG Darum sag ich ja man soll sie nicht sperren sondern LÖSCHEN, ZERSTÖREN, WEGMACHEN, EXEKUTIEREN whatever einfach WEG das sie NICHT MEHR existiert... Ich glaub LOD hat immer noch Alkohol im Blut von gestern Abend....
> /e hört mal auf Videos zu posten wie man solche Sperren umgehen kann....



Das können sie nicht, da diese Seiten auf Servern bei ausländischen Providern stehen, denen es meist egal ist WAS sie da hosten. Und da sie damit ausserhalb des dts. Rechtsraumes sind, haben dts. Justizbehören keine Handhabe. 
Bestenfalls die entsprechenden Provider anschreiben und sie darauf hinweisen was sie hosten und um Löschung bitten, das könnten Sie. 
Da es aber ein ziemliches Katz- und Maus-Spiel ist(heute gelöscht morgen woanders wieder aufgespielt), Frau von der Leyen sich aber trotzdem schön profilieren möchte, hat sie nunmal jetzt diese genial BESCHEUERTE Idee mit ihrem Stoppschild. 
So macht man Wahlkampf :-)

Also nur nochmal zu deinem Verständnis: Gelöscht, indiziert oder sontwas wird durch Verabschiedung dieses Gesetztes rein Garnichts. 
Nur du wirst von oben von Zensursula und Co. behütet, auf das du dir nicht mehr Kinderpornos anschauen kannst. 
Hast du sowieso nicht gemacht, wolltest du auch nie. Ist auch völlig egal. Wichtiger ist bei der ganzen Thematik, dass es
a) mit simplen Mitteln für "leicht versierte Nutzer" ein Einfaches ist, diesen Filter zu umgehen.
b) nicht verhindert, das auch nur ein Kind weniger missbraucht wird, und nicht eine einzige Kipo-Seite im Netz verschwindet, geschweige denn, das auch nur ein einziger Pädophiler / Webseiten-Betreiber zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird.
c) die ganze Herangehensweise völlig naiv und reiner Wahlkampf-Populismus ist.
d) das Volk mal wieder einen weiteren Einschnitt in seine Informationsfreiheit hinnehmen darf. (Grundrecht auf Informationsfreiheit)
e) die Methoden der Regierung undurchsichtig und Sperrlisten von Niemanden einsehbar wären. 

Und das ganze natürlich unter dem schönen Deckmantel des guten Ansinnens "Wir tun was gegen Kinderpornographie". Nur leider macht in dieser Hinsicht niemand was.
Mit diesem Gesetzentwurf schonmal überhaupt nicht.

Das Schlimmste ist ja noch das auch die Medien zum großen Teil auf den völlig oberflächlichen Aspekt aufspringen und scheinbar nichtmal die Lust haben einen Moment nachzudenken, was in der Konsequenz solch eine Gesetzgebung nach sich zieht. 
Aus dem Westfälischen Anzeiger von heute. Zitat : 

"BERLIN.   Eine Online-Petition gegen das Gesetz zur Eindämmung von Kinderpornografie im Internet hat in nur vier Tagen 50.000 Unterstützer gefunden. [...]"

Noch Fragen ? Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. 
Wenn das keine billige, polemische Meinungsmache ist, was dann ? Da wird dem Leser, (Hausfrau Franziska, 60 Jahre , keine Ahnung von Technik und dem schmuddeligen Internet und sowas ) direkt suggeriert das wohl 50.000 Pädophile schon gegen dieses Gesetz gestimmt haben. Pädophil müssen Sie ja sein, sonst hätten sie doch nichts gegen das Gesetz einzuwenden?!
Das ist jawohl skandalös, wie kann man blos gegen so was Lobenswertes, was unsere gute Frau von der Leyen da machen möchte blos angehen!


Und anstatt sich damit auseinanderzusetzen kommen dann von unserem Wirtschaftsminister heuchlerische Aussagen in der Form "Ich finde es bedenkenswert das soviele gegen ein Gesetz gegen Kinderpornografie im Internet sind".


Ich kann nicht für alle 63.000 weitere Mitzeichner der Petition reden, aber ich als Mitunterzeichner kann dem Ansinnen von Frau von der Leyen nur bis zu der Stelle zustimmen, das man generell NATÜRLICH gegen KiPo angehen sollte. Aber doch nicht in einer Art, mit der man NICHTS ändert. Naiv oder eine Marionette des Herrn Schäuble, was ist die Frau ?
Achso eins noch, du wirst dann wohl demnächst aufpassen müssen was du so für Links anklickst, nur für den Fall das sie jemand einen Spaß mit dir erlauben möchte.. 
Wenn du das Stoppschild siehst stehst du immerhin schonmal unter Generalverdacht. Ist dem BKA doch egal, wieso du auf so ein Stoppschild gestossen bist.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Mai 2009)

Tut mir leid für meine Unwissenheit. 

Wer ist Herr Scheuble?


----------



## LittleFay (9. Mai 2009)

Herr Schäuble ist unser Innenminister.
http://www.wolfgang-schaeuble.de/


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

habe gerade einen sehr schönen artikel gefunden der verdeutlich was für mist vond er leyen absichtlich macht.
http://www.heise.de/ct/Die-Argumente-fuer-.../artikel/135867


----------



## ikarus275 (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> habe gerade einen sehr schönen artikel gefunden der verdeutlich was für mist vond er leyen absichtlich macht.
> http://www.heise.de/ct/Die-Argumente-fuer-.../artikel/135867



Besser kann man es nicht schreiben :

"Es erstaunt, dass Ministerin von der Leyen kompromisslos an ihren Plänen festhält und Bedenken von Experten beiseite wischt, ohne darauf sachlich zu antworten. Ein Gutachten des wissenschaftlichen Diensts des Bundestags etwa bescheinigt dem Sperrvorhaben, weitgehend wirkungslos und gleichzeitig grundrechtsgefährdend zu sein. Solche Aussagen hält die Ministerin für „unterirdisch“. Die Gesellschaft für Informatik (GI), also die größte Ansammlung von Fachkompetenz im deutschsprachigen Raum, plädierte Anfang April fast schon verzweifelt für eine effektivere Strafverfolgung. Die geplanten Sperrungen dagegen seien wenig hilfreich, sondern überwiegend schädlich.

Bei nüchterner Betrachtung scheint es kaum möglich, dass Ministerin Ursula von der Leyen wirklich daran glaubt, durch Websperren den Handel mit Kinderpornografie spürbar eindämmen oder gar den Missbrauch von Kindern verhindern zu können. Zu offensichtlich läuft diese Aktion in eine falsche Richtung. Und damit taugt sie noch nicht einmal als gesellschaftliches Signal. Denn das würde lauten: Wir starten einen dilettantischen Versuch, das Problem zu verdecken, tun aber nichts dagegen."

Danke für den Link, sTereoType


----------



## Hunternevs (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> BKA ist die abkürzung für Bundeskriminalamt
> und genau in der kontrolle liegt auch das problem. der beschluss legt speziell für diese internetsperre exekutive und legislative(nur den aspekt der kontrolle) in eine hand. Das BKA muss sich damit nicht rechtfertigen warum es welche Seite gesperrt hat zumal es keine kontrolliert außer das BKA selbst.
> und genau in dieser Nichtkontrolle liegt der Kritikschwerpunkt, denn so kann das BKA Willkür walten lassen und auch andere Seiten die mit kinderpornografie nichts zu tun haben sperren.
> würde die kontrolle von einer unabhängigen Instanz erfolgen, dann sehe ich nicht mal eine problem mit dieser Sperre, auch wenn es nur and er Oberfläche kratzt und nicht den Ursprung bekämpft.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

ein absolut genialer text danke für den link


----------



## ziglinne (9. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte doch nochmal kurz auf das Argument "aber die Server stehen irgendwo im Ausland und deswegen können wir sie nicht löschen sondern müssen das Stoppschild einsetzen" eingehen.

Genau das ist eben bei den bereits bekannt gewordenen Sperrlisten nicht so. Auf der schwedischen Sperrliste befanden sich weniger als 5% der Seiten ausserhalb der EU/USA. CareChild e.V. (das ist ein Verein gegen Kindesmissbrauch!) hat die dänische Sperrliste unter die Lupe genommen. Von den 3500 gelisteten Seiten wurden 20, die als KiPo eingestuft wurden, ausgesucht. Alle untersuchten Seiten befanden sich innerhalb der EU/USA, nur bei einer lagen die html-Seiten in Südkorea und die Bilder in Portugal. Die jeweiligen Provider wurden durch den Verein angeschrieben und um Abschaltung gebeten.

Und das Ergebnis? Innerhalb von weniger als 8 Stunden waren 16 Seiten abgeschalten. Bei 3 Seiten teilten die Provider mit, dass die Seiten nach Prüfung keine Gesetze verletzten bzw Unterlagen über die Volljährigkeit der gezeigten Personen vorläge. Nur bei einer Seite musste nochmals ein Fax geschickt werden, ehe auch sie vom Netz genommen wurde. Das alles durch einen Verein, ohne amtliches Schreiben, als einfache Bitte. Oder um CareChild selbst zu zitieren: "Das Ergebnis ist beschämend für die Politik...Die Deutsche Sperrliste wird zu grossen Teilen identisch mit der Liste der anderen Länder sein, insbesondere was die Qualität der Seiten angeht. Das diese so leicht und mit derart geringem Aufwand aus dem Netz zu fegen sind sollte nachdenklich stimmen."


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

Ganz einfache Position für Von der Leyen, Sie Sagt "Wir machen die Kinderpornos weg" und nur ein Bruchteil sagt "ne so leicht geht das aber ned!"
Der Großteil meint aber "Super, die Ursula macht die Kinderpornos weg, und die die dagegen reden sind Pädophile"

Warum sollte sie sich verteidigen wenn sie der Großteil des (technik-unwissenden) Volkes sie für die "Retterin der Kinder" hält ? Dann kann sie mit dem Herrn Schäuble ganz einfach die Deutschen überwachen, und erst wenn Deutschland endlich merkt dass sie permanent überwacht wird, dann kann es schon zu spät sein.

Also wär das beste und einzige was wirklich hilft, die Leute aufzuklären was da vor sich geht, anders wird hier eine Gruppe nur als Pädophile hingerichtet.

Wunderlich aber ist es, dass Telefonie und Internet so stark überwacht wird, aber die Post immernoch Pakete mit Anonymen Inhalt (soweit nicht von außen beschriftet) verschickt. Obwohl nein, Der Großteil würd da ja sofort einschreiten wenn ihre post auf Kriminelle Inhalte untersucht wird. 

lg


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

http://www.heise.de/ct-tv/Video-Nach-der-K...efstand/137373/

danke Birk für den Lionk im Nachtschwärmer^^


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

interessante news für alle die aktiv entgegen wirken oder zumindest zum ausdruck bringen wollen , dass es so nicht geht mit der Internetzensur
Grundgesetz lesen


----------

